# Fresh Artichokes



## carolelaine (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm having a dinner party Sat. night.  I am going to serve fresh artichokes which are my sister in laws favorite.  I have always just steamed them and then added butter and lemon.  I am hoping you guys can help me out with a more "festive" method of preparing them.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> I'm having a dinner party Sat. night. I am going to serve fresh artichokes which are my sister in laws favorite. I have always just steamed them and then added butter and lemon. I am hoping you guys can help me out with a more "festive" method of preparing them. Any suggestions?


Carole,
 my neice and her husband, did some not long ago that were delicious. They cut off each stickers or thorns  from the leaves, then put the artichokes into lemon water , they then mixed up some evoo, finely chopped garlic, frresh chopped parsley and some salt and pepper. This they spooned in between the leaves. They wrapped the chokes in foil and grilled them til done. They were outstanding in flavor.

kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 22, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Carole,
> my neice and her husband, did some not long ago that were delicious. They cut off each stickers or thorns from the leaves, then put the artichokes into lemon water , they then mixed up some evoo, finely chopped garlic, frresh chopped parsley and some salt and pepper. This they spooned in between the leaves. They wrapped the chokes in foil and grilled them til done. They were outstanding in flavor.
> 
> kadesma


 
...and this is a beautiful presentation!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> ...and this is a beautiful presentation!


It did look pretty, but it tasted wonderful...
kadesma


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you Kadesma, that sounds great and it goes with the rest of the Italian dishes I'm serving.  Do you know if they boiled or steamed the chokes before they put them on the grill?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Thank you Kadesma, that sounds great and it goes with the rest of the Italian dishes I'm serving. Do you know if they boiled or steamed the chokes before they put them on the grill?


Carole, 
the chokes were uncooked before grilling, I just don't remember how long it took, to finish them...I'd hazard a guess of 20 minutes turning often.

kadesma


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 22, 2006)

Oooh, that does sound good - I may have to try that this weekend if the rain lets up some! Maybe for the Bears game when the schmear Minneapolis.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 25, 2006)

Kadesma,

We had your artichokes Saturday and they were great!  Thank you a whole lot.  

Carolelaine


----------



## kadesma (Sep 25, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Kadesma,
> 
> We had your artichokes Saturday and they were great! Thank you a whole lot.
> 
> Carolelaine


Hi Carole,
I'm so glad you enjoyed the artichokes. I'll pass on the kido's to my niece and her husband who came up with the idea and showed me how to make them.
They are good this way.
Thanks for letting me know.

kadesma


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 25, 2006)

I always stuff them and serve them as the first course.

Cut off the pointy tips and gently pull the leaves open.  Run cool water over the artichoke, drain, upside down.

Meanwhile, (for 6 artichokes), finely chop 3 cloves garlic.  

Stuffing:
2 c seasoned bread crumbs
1/3 c fresh chopped parsley
the chopped garlic from above
1/3 c grated romano cheese
S&P
olive oil for drizzling
Blend all together, with the exception of the olive oil.

Again, gently pull the leaves open, and force about 1/2 cup stuffing mixture into the leaves, shaking gently to help the bread crumbs settle.   If after you fill them evenly, you see you have more, just keep distributing it around.

In a large frying pan with a fitted lid, place the artichokes and fill half way up sides of pan with water.  Drizzle olive oil over the tops of the artichokes and cover the pan.  Simmer gently for about 30 minutes.   When a leaf pulls off easily, they are done.

To serve, place a whole artichoke on the plate, and offer a leaf bowl for discards.  When you pull a leaf off, there is the steamed breading mixture at the end, which you simply scrape into your mouth with your teeth.   When you get to the heart, remove the choke, salt and eat.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 13, 2006)

Both ways sound so good! I will hopefully try them this weekend. Verablue - let me make sure I understand, the chokes are submerged in the water?


----------

